# CRGW & LSB - Slow



## davies60 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all. We are currently having treatment with CRGW Wales, who are lovely but seem very slow and disorganised. We ordered sperm through London Sperm Bank and they themselves seem slow (or I don't know if it's still CRGW slowing the process). We've been waiting 7 weeks for our order and still no signs of delivery. It seems they only do things when I chase them! Anyone has experiences of this? And any advice to speed things up.


----------

